# Phrag. Schroederae



## tcosta (Nov 3, 2021)

First picture posted so hope I’ve done it right. Currently in bloom Phrag. Schroederae (Sedenii x caudatum).


----------



## monocotman (Nov 3, 2021)

Great plant and photo!


----------



## abax (Nov 3, 2021)

Beautiful photo of one of my favorite Phrags. I like you already.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 4, 2021)

Very nice flowers and photo!


----------



## tcosta (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you monocotman, Abax and GuRu. Abax, has always been one of my favourites as well.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 4, 2021)

Very beautiful . 
What is your culture? Mine hasn't bloomed in years!


----------



## tcosta (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks Greenpaph. As I live in Australia, my growing conditions and therefore culture may differ to many on this forum.

I have a relatively small collection of about 30 Phrags and grow in a small NW facing shade house…generally full sun from mid-morning to mid-afternoon. Winter minimums temps probably average 8C but can get down to 3-4 so heating is required-I aim for about 12-13C as a minimum. Summer maximums average about 32C but can get up to mid-high 30s-increased airflow and humidity has prevented any heat stress. I live in a coastal town on a river so have naturally high humidity and good airflow but this sometimes needs to be supplemented. 

I grow quite bright-50% shade Apr-Sep and an extra 50% (75%) Oct-Mar. Plants are positioned according to their lighting requirements. My Schroederae is in a bright position…perhaps you may want to try extra light?? I find that whilst I don’t have the lushest green leaves the bright light helps initiate spiking.

I use clear plastic pots with about 10 extra holes for drainage and aeration. Pots sit in trays of about 2cm of water and when nearly all evaporated it’s time to water-usually about every 10 days in winter and 5 in summer. Every second watering is with a weak 1/4 strength fertiliser…nothing special just what I have on hand (Nitrosol, Seasol etc), one watering of tap water and one good flush with tank water over a four watering cycle. As I have a small collection I individually water each plant from the top of the pot and inspect each plant for any issues at this time.

Media is exclusively Orchiata bark, perlite, charcoal and a small amount of shell grit…the grade of bark depends on the pot size and ensures that all plants “dry out” at the same rate. I repot each year after flowering. 

I have found most Phrags to be fairly hardy and adaptable, however, as my conditions are quite harsh, any new plants are gradually introduced. If I don’t think a plant will tolerate my conditions I won’t try to grow it….Phrags are too expensive in Australia to go killing them. 

Nothing too scientific or technical and all of my Phrags are grown the same…I have found from past experience that, for me, too many variables and overanalysing can turn this hobby into a chore.

I rely on the root system and leaves to tell me know how happy my plants are.

Hope this helps.
Trev

PS. I do have 4 Phrags (schlimii, Pink Panther etc) growing under LED lighting in my garage with about 10 Paphs.


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow, so beautiful.


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2021)

Very good culture habits and it shows .A very BIG welcome!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 5, 2021)

Your culture is clearly working. The leaves on this phrag are a nice mid green despite all that sun!
David


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. We need photos and you need more Phrags!


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 5, 2021)

tcosta said:


> Thanks Greenpaph. As I live in Australia, my growing conditions and therefore culture may differ to many on this forum.
> 
> I have a relatively small collection of about 30 Phrags and grow in a small NW facing shade house…generally full sun from mid-morning to mid-afternoon. Winter minimums temps probably average 8C but can get down to 3-4 so heating is required-I aim for about 12-13C as a minimum. Summer maximums average about 32C but can get up to mid-high 30s-increased airflow and humidity has prevented any heat stress. I live in a coastal town on a river so have naturally high humidity and good airflow but this sometimes needs to be supplemented.
> 
> ...


Did you get it from Nicky ?


----------



## tcosta (Nov 5, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> Did you get it from Nicky ?


Yes one from Nicky.


----------



## tcosta (Nov 5, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing. We need photos and you need more Phrags!


Thanks Eric…always need more Phrags. Was only ever intending to get a “few” Plants. A choice now between more plants or wife….gee I’m going to miss her.


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2021)

Tcosta, you made me spit tea with that last post. I needed that laugh tonight.


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 7, 2021)

tcosta said:


> Yes one from Nicky.


I should contact him asap, I have been looking at some recently.


----------



## tcosta (Nov 7, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> I should contact him asap, I have been looking at some recently.


He has a fairly limited range of phrags but seem to be good quality. I will be posting a few photos of some others in bloom over the next few days…some are from Nicky. Having trouble finding good phrags in Australia.


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 7, 2021)

I tried to google some nurseries, apart from Nicky, Ivan in Queensland promised a list of some, but I haven’t heard more…..I am on his mail list. You are very right that good phrags are hard to find. I am planning an overseas trip next year ( depending how Covid develops ) to visit my patents in Europe. Do you know of any nursery either in Asia or Europe, that would sell decent flasks?


----------



## GuRu (Nov 7, 2021)

tcosta said:


> ...............Was only ever intending to get a “few” Plants. A choice now between more plants or wife….gee I’m going to miss her.


Seems to be the same problem.....in every part of the world !


----------



## kiwi (Nov 7, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Seems to be the same problem.....in every part of the world !


I have also had that problem. Don’t miss her at all. Orchids haven’t missed a beat either. Go figure


----------



## tcosta (Nov 7, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> I tried to google some nurseries, apart from Nicky, Ivan in Queensland promised a list of some, but I haven’t heard more…..I am on his mail list. You are very right that good phrags are hard to find. I am planning an overseas trip next year ( depending how Covid develops ) to visit my patents in Europe. Do you know of any nursery either in Asia or Europe, that would sell decent flasks?


Mine have come mainly from Nicky….I have just posted pictures of Nicky’s Grande. Tried Ivan but no luck. Have picked up the odd one on eBay but a bit hit and miss with regard to quality, are few and far between and get bid up to crazy prices. Sorry can’t be much more help but will let you know if I find a source.


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 8, 2021)

tcosta said:


> Mine have come mainly from Nicky….I have just posted pictures of Nicky’s Grande. Tried Ivan but no luck. Have picked up the odd one on eBay but a bit hit and miss with regard to quality, are few and far between and get bid up to crazy prices. Sorry can’t be much more help but will let you know if I find a source.


Thanks, I just wanna know if I missed any suppliers in Oz. Looks like I have not. I only bought plants on ebay from Atian in Kuranda, he was recommended by a friend. Otherwise I just do not believe how high some prices go on ebay, just ordinary insigne etc…..


----------



## tcosta (Nov 8, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> Thanks, I just wanna know if I missed any suppliers in Oz. Looks like I have not. I only bought plants on ebay from Atian in Kuranda, he was recommended by a friend. Otherwise I just do not believe how high some prices go on ebay, just ordinary insigne etc…..


Sounds like you are into Paphs as well??


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 8, 2021)

tcosta said:


> Sounds like you are into Paphs as well??


As I recently retired I am making an attempt to increase the number, I have started with one villosum and a hybrid Palisander about 15 yrs ago. Now with all the time in the world, the only limit is the size of my greenhouse.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Nov 13, 2021)

Phenomenal. My all time favorite Phrag. Mine have not set spike yet. Congrats!!!


----------



## HorstP (Nov 13, 2021)

Top photo and plant


----------



## kitfox (Nov 22, 2021)

I have a unique skill of being able to kill an orchid and immediately forget all about it as if I had never owned it...but even this talent fails on the loss of one of my all-time favorites...the 'Kepley Rose' cultivar of this cross. I'll never forgive myself for that one, and really wish I could find another...


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 23, 2021)

tcosta said:


> Thanks Greenpaph. As I live in Australia, my growing conditions and therefore culture may differ to many on this forum.
> 
> I have a relatively small collection of about 30 Phrags and grow in a small NW facing shade house…generally full sun from mid-morning to mid-afternoon. Winter minimums temps probably average 8C but can get down to 3-4 so heating is required-I aim for about 12-13C as a minimum. Summer maximums average about 32C but can get up to mid-high 30s-increased airflow and humidity has prevented any heat stress. I live in a coastal town on a river so have naturally high humidity and good airflow but this sometimes needs to be supplemented.
> 
> ...


I have been tempted to get into phrags, but I am still not sure if I can manage them further south in NE Victoria. I also have heating for the cooler time of the year. Is there a beginner Phrag you could recommend? Tha.


----------



## JLOG (Nov 23, 2021)

Very nice plant! and thank you to sharing your culture


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 27, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Very beautiful .
> What is your culture? Mine hasn't bloomed in years!


Don't think it's culture that's the problem. Some of the clones are notoriously difficult to bloom, even under the best of conditions.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 12, 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 12, 2021)

My favorite Phrag of all times. Congrats. Excellent. Mine are not in Spike……….yet………….this year…….. so I will enjoy your photos till then


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm lucky, watering the plants is my GF's job. ...


----------

